#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Capacidade switch tp link tl-sg3424

## Lemaxtelecom

ola boa noite a todos , pessoal tenho um switch tp link TL-SG3424, estou querendo usar ele com vlans, ele é robusto, tem capacidade boa para passar banda

----------


## ShadowRed

Largura de Banda / Backplane
48Gbps
Taxa de Encaminhamento de Pacotes
35.7Mpps
Tabela de Endereços MAC
8k
Jumbo Frame
10240 Bytes

----------


## Bruno

poxa amigo vai uma critica construtiva não me leve a mal 
mais estes tipos de pergunta em fórum é complicada bastaria somente você entrar no site do fabricante e ver as características do mesmo, com isto vc ganha tempo e estimula os neurônios

----------


## Lemaxtelecom

até li na verdade queria saber se na prática ia aguentar mesmo , não confio muito no que o fabricante coloca nas caracteristicas , mas vlw se vc é genio parabéns!!!!!!,

----------


## andrecarlim

Cara, eu tenho dois tipos de experiência com TP-Link, ótima e péssima! Se for usar apenas VLANs (maximo de 512, se não me engano) é ótimo! Se precisar de mais coisas como lacp, por exemplo, você estará ferrado! Então pense bem no futuro! Tenho um desses, com firmware recente passando mais de 6gbps sem problemas, apenas recebe VLAN de um lado e manda pra outro...

----------


## Lemaxtelecom

é só para isso , uma porta tronco e as outras para os ptp, aps, e um servidor dell, vamos ver o que dá

----------


## fhayashi

Uso um parecido para organizar as VLANs de um concentrador aqui. 

Uso uma sfp como Trunks e mais umas 40 VLANs passando. 

Nesse switch está passando 300 megas nesse trunk mas porque não tem mais demanda, senão aguenta de boa. 

Modelo que estou usando aqui é o t2600g-28ts.

Simples para configurar e sem frescura mas só uso para isso.

----------

